# Need help with Dvarw DL



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

hi guys, I recently bought into the hype with the dvarw, it arrived yesterday
my first build in is a nano alien reading 0.4 ohms , firing at about 40 watts or so 

The first tank of juice was producing decent flavor, using the exocet method wicking.
The juice I was using was Majestic vapor Ju-long (mints with lemon) a juice that I vaped a lot on my cheapie single coil Rta's like the wasp nano and Ehpro kelpie rta, and ive always been blown away by this juice 

long story short, I have rewicked it about 5 or 6 times now trying out juices that I know well, to see what kind of flavor the dvarw can produce... its been very underwhelming, it comes nowhere near my Reload Rta , it tastes completely muted , I dont get that sweetness on my tongue after I exhale, all I get is the Menthol tones of my liquids.

With the exocet method I saw someone posted in the forum that the wicks outside the chimney shouldn't be too thick or too long , I tried that , no difference in flavor. My coil is in line with the chimney wicking holes, the cotton goes straight through, Im going to attach some pics of my build/wicking maybe an angel on here can spot something I did wrong 

thanks in advance guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)

Uncle @Rob Fisher is the Dwarv Guru! Hopefully he can give you some insights

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

It’s actually funny at this point 
Moments after posting this thread , I’m reading through my post once more , while I’m reading I just hear a loud click coming from my vape 
And the tank cracked 

hoping this is just a case of a love hate relationship, the Dvarw just hasn’t shown me any love, but I’ll stay optimistic

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DavyH (8/10/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> It’s actually funny at this point
> Moments after posting this thread , I’m reading through my post once more , while I’m reading I just hear a loud click coming from my vape
> And the tank cracked
> 
> hoping this is just a case of a love hate relationship, the Dvarw just hasn’t shown me any love, but I’ll stay optimistic


As an Impreza driver, I shall avoid the Dvarw. It clearly prefers Volvo.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)

Look at @Rob Fisher 's vid about the Dvarw

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## M.Adhir (8/10/20)

i always wicked mine so that i end up fluffing up the cotton inside the chimney only, none sticks out of the holes.
I found the dvarw hypes up tobacco, fruity ice/ fruity menthol juices - as did my exocet on the billet box a few years ago.
Something like the juice you tried should do pretty well in the dvarw.

Comparing single and dual coil RTA's with totally different draw and airflow wont make too much sense. heat generated/ wattage/ power as well will likely be very different.


sorry for the cracked glass though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

DavyH said:


> As an Impreza driver, I shall avoid the Dvarw. It clearly prefers Volvo.


guess its time to sell my forester XT , do you think it would work better if i wicked it in my moms volvo?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Look at @Rob Fisher 's vid about the Dvarw




did it exactly the same as in this video , I watched this video a few times before my Dvarw arrived

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

M.Adhir said:


> i always wicked mine so that i end up fluffing up the cotton inside the chimney only, none sticks out of the holes.
> I found the dvarw hypes up tobacco, fruity ice/ fruity menthol juices - as did my exocet on the billet box a few years ago.
> Something like the juice you tried should do pretty well in the dvarw.
> 
> ...



thanks for the tips , so i will then try having the wicks not stick out the chimney and thin out the cotton a bit 

I just mentioned the reload because I have heard statements like "the Dvarv gives off some of the best flavor you can get off an rta"

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (8/10/20)

My experience was underwhelming. While it does produce decent flavor with select juices it was no where near some of my other single coil attys. For me it was just not worth the fuss to build and wick and then get average flavor. I did find that it performed best with Litchi juices for some reason. 8 Ball Lytchee Ice tasted good in it but nothing else.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> My experience was underwhelming. While it does produce decent flavor with select juices it was no where near some of my other single coil attys. For me it was just not worth the fuss to build and wick and then get average flavor. I did find that it performed best with Litchi juices for some reason. 8 Ball Lytchee Ice tasted good in it but nothing else.



ive never had bigger buyers remorse than with this Dvarw, the way everyone speaks so highly of it ... i really thought this would have been something special... thinking back my subtank mini + RBA back in 2015 vaped way better than this

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/20)

@TheSubieVaper all looks spot on... the only unknown is the coil and the cotton. For me a Fisher Alien of 0.4Ω at 28 watts with TFC or Mavaton X cotton.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> @TheSubieVaper all looks spot on... the only unknown is the coil and the cotton. For me a Fisher Alien of 0.4Ω at 28 watts with TFC or Mavaton X cotton.
> View attachment 210162



Thanks uncle Rob!
cotton I tried was Cotton bacon V2 and cotton bacon Prime , Coil is a coil company nano alien 3mm 3/29/38 coming out to about 0.41

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> Thanks uncle Rob!
> cotton I tried was Cotton bacon V2 and cotton bacon Prime , Coil is a coil company nano alien 3mm 3/29/38 coming out to about 0.41



Then you should be on the money!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

thanks @Rob Fisher hopefully I can get this tank figured out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/10/20)

Should have bought the clone

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/20)

I’m in the same boat, sold the old version because I just found it meg... now I have an FL and it still pales in comparison to the Blotto, Reload and Aromamizer V2.

Pretty much ready to to hit the classifieds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lushen (8/10/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> hi guys, I recently bought into the hype with the dvarw, it arrived yesterday
> my first build in is a nano alien reading 0.4 ohms , firing at about 40 watts or so
> 
> The first tank of juice was producing decent flavor, using the exocet method wicking.
> ...



I know that Rob has given you a ton of advise already. Have you perhaps tried lowering or raising the coil height? Depending on my juices, I use the lowest possible coil height (1mm above airholes) or set the coil halfway between the top of the post screws. I used to get very muted flavour when I set the top of the coil in line with the top of the post screws.
#JustAThought.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/10/20)

I still think the OG Dvarw DL is the best RTA for me and the way I vape and for Red Pill. I have tried a lot of RTA's none come close for an all-round RTA for me. Some come close for flavour like the Imperia, Skyline, Integra, Taifun GT IV, Taifun GX and Monarch but they all suffer from some issue I dislike like lack of juice capacity, too intricate, juice flow control and leaking on the refill. But different juices and different coils and difference wicks and the way you like to vape make a huge difference. I enjoy the 6ml Dvarw DL with a 2.5mm Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts using TFC or Mavaton X vaping Red Pill. On the other hand, when I'm vaping Blimey it shines in a FreeMax M Pro 2 at 60 watts with a 0.2Ω mesh coil.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (8/10/20)

I


Rob Fisher said:


> I still think the OG Dvarw DL is the best RTA for me and the way I vape and for Red Pill. I have tried a lot of RTA's none come close for an all-round RTA for me. Some come close for flavour like the Imperia, Skyline, Integra, Taifun GT IV, Taifun GX and Monarch but they all suffer from some issue I dislike like lack of juice capacity, too intricate, juice flow control and leaking on the refill. But different juices and different coils and difference wicks and the way you like to vape make a huge difference. I enjoy the 6ml Dvarw DL with a 2.5mm Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts using TFC or Mavaton X vaping Red Pill. On the other hand, when I'm vaping Blimey it shines in a FreeMax M Pro 2 at 60 watts with a 0.2Ω mesh coil.


 I think this is the important part, that it shines with a certain setup and liquid. We read members posting about how they prefer atty x over y for whichever juice profile, so the Dvarw shouldn’t be any different.
Horses for courses, perhaps I just expected it to be great at everything...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheSubieVaper (8/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I still think the OG Dvarw DL is the best RTA for me and the way I vape and for Red Pill. I have tried a lot of RTA's none come close for an all-round RTA for me. Some come close for flavour like the Imperia, Skyline, Integra, Taifun GT IV, Taifun GX and Monarch but they all suffer from some issue I dislike like lack of juice capacity, too intricate, juice flow control and leaking on the refill. But different juices and different coils and difference wicks and the way you like to vape make a huge difference. I enjoy the 6ml Dvarw DL with a 2.5mm Alien 0.4Ω at 28 watts using TFC or Mavaton X vaping Red Pill. On the other hand, when I'm vaping Blimey it shines in a FreeMax M Pro 2 at 60 watts with a 0.2Ω mesh coil.




Thanks , I completely understand that everyone has their own vaping style, and what works for one guy might not work for the next , it just boggles my mind how I did everything right on the Dvarw and I’m so seriously underwhelmed by the flavor it’s producing. The only tank I’ve used that I can compare it to is the Kelpie single coil , and that tank has blown me away no matter what juice I put in it (red pill , Ju-Long , arcade token) I would think the Dvarw would at least give me decent flavor on one of my 5 go to Juices I tested on it , but all I get is warm air , with a hint of menthol/ice 
It’s very frustrating because I love the look of this tank , and the quality of this tank is outstanding


----------



## Stranger (9/10/20)

Atties are like women, none are perfect but you will learn to love one despite the shortfalls. When we smoked we basically had one style, put smoke in your mouth and inhale it. Flavour was determined by brand.

NOW, spoilt for choice. I was also underwhelmed by my clones but have since tweaked and learned and they are now my daily's for the same reasons as stated above. Tank size, ease of use and flavour have all come together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (9/10/20)

Initially tried a Dvarw clone but gave it away, got a original few months later to try again because of new cotton and coils available ..... sold it.
Then i decided to give it another go 2 months ago because of MavatonX and White Collar Blues but could still not come close to that pinnacle that other satisfied owners claimed to reach. It is now in my display simply because of its looks and quality of manufacturing.
Will wait for @Rob Fisher to visit CT and coil and wick mine for a final decision.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (9/10/20)

I too can't get my DVARW right. As a result I haven't used it in months and it's stored at the back of my cupboard . 

My Destiny, Kylin M and Pyro V3 seem to be so much more flavourful (as I only vape desserts).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (9/10/20)

I really enjoy fruity icy juices so it seems like the Dvarw should suit me quite well but haven't been able to buy one just yet, cash flow issues, but one day I will need jump on that Dvarw train and take a ride

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/20)

TheSubieVaper said:


> hi guys, I recently bought into the hype with the dvarw, it arrived yesterday
> my first build in is a nano alien reading 0.4 ohms , firing at about 40 watts or so
> 
> The first tank of juice was producing decent flavor, using the exocet method wicking.
> ...





TheSubieVaper said:


> hi guys, I recently bought into the hype with the dvarw, it arrived yesterday
> my first build in is a nano alien reading 0.4 ohms , firing at about 40 watts or so
> 
> The first tank of juice was producing decent flavor, using the exocet method wicking.
> ...



Here is what works for me on the OG Dvarw DL:

- Crafted Coils Micro Tri-Core Aliens (with half of a wrap removed) - around 0.2ohm
- Coil placed as low as you can
- No cotton outside juice holes (I cut the cotton tails quite a bit longer and instead of sticking it through the juice holes, I just push them down into atty to block the juice holes. As soon as the cotton absorbs the juice it will expand and performs the role of blocking the holes to prevent leaking. Don't be shy - rather too much than too little cotton).

The above has worked well for me and my vaping style. I got great flavour out of the Dvarw (and I had 3 at one stage - it was my preferred juice testing atty)

Hope you come right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## TheSubieVaper (10/10/20)

Thanks so much to everyone who tried to help , after posting this thread I have re-wicked re coiled and tinkered with this tank about a total of 20 times , and I just can’t get it right 

appreciate all the effort everyone went through to try and help 

but unfortunately it’s going to hit the classifieds now 
If anyone wants to call dibs , feel free to PM me

Reactions: Like 2


----------

